# Show me your tube shooter :)



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Let me see the tube shooter.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mine is my J5 True Blood shooting tubes TTF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have two many to show but here a couple lol need get rid some one day


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

This is mine. Use it for big rocks and aerial shooting


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

here are a couple of mine,although at the moment i am not shooting them as i am doing the mono-sling challenge again,but soon


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the stainless on the bottom had #107s on it while I taught my granddaughter to shoot,it now has 1636s


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Your hand all healed up that’s awesome m8 glad to hear u r back to shooting skarrd!!!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You have to ask?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wish bones by Flipgun.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Pocket Predator BoyShot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Pocket Predator BoyShot G10


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry for the first picture, I haven’t had my coffee yet‍♂


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Sell me that little 5 ringer


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bigdh2000 tubemaster sniper


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

One that I shoot most accurate with.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bigdh2000 tubemaster sniper


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

JASling said:


> Let me see the tube shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in lust with my SPS. I can hit the center while blindfolded and covered in bacon grease. However, you keep showing that Capuchin, and I think I might need to find one for myself!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

I have an SPS on the way, I just needed to have one also thanks to Cjw always showing his collection they look really comfortable to hold. I hope you find one I got lucky with this one and I love it 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Port boy said:


> Your hand all healed up that's awesome m8 glad to hear u r back to shooting skarrd!!!


Thanks.Its good to be able to sling again


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

skarrd said:


> here are a couple of mine,although at the moment i am not shooting them as i am doing the mono-sling challenge again,but soon


Is that a bird skull on the looped shooter?!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I recently experimented with a couple of old Dankung Magic Wand frames with vertical ears and notoriously long handles. The goal was to bend the handle end up in a wave shape for a palm perch. The same high voltage metal magician who bent and welded Wingshooter's RH forks, tweaked these for me in his garage - one of which worked out quite well. I always need some kind of palm support or serious ergo bend to prevent twisting in my Rachmaninoff hands.*


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Cjw said:


> You have to ask?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, no surprise there!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Wish bones by Flipgun.


Those are sweet little frames! I'm assuming you pinch grip, then slide a pinky through the leather strap for retention, right?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > here are a couple of mine,although at the moment i am not shooting them as i am doing the mono-sling challenge again,but soon
> ...


its a metal one but yep,taken a couple Fat ol Pigeons with it


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Here’s 3 I shoot every. Now and then, the green tuber is on my hiking/woods walker, got red therabands on the daisy for lobbing rocks, then the purty one for the heavy ammo


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Wish bones by Flipgun.
> ...


Finger braced and you are correct about the pinkie. They will take more rubber than you think. I have single 1745's on my main one.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I made this redbud natty the other day. Just cut it and did some light sanding with 60 grit, then banded it up with single 1745's. No finish, no polish, and perfect to throw in a bag when you're heading out the door and looking for some walnuts to kill or some crows to pester.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I recently experimented with a couple of old Dankung Magic Wand frames with vertical ears and notoriously long handles. The goal was to bend the handle end up in a wave shape for a palm perch. The same high voltage metal magician who bent and welded Wingshooter's RH forks, tweaked these for me in his garage - one of which worked out quite well. I always need some kind of palm support or serious ergo bend to prevent twisting in my Rachmaninoff hands.*


Man, that looks to me like a real shooter.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> I have two many to show but here a couple lol need get rid some one day


Those naturals caught my eye.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Kit Fox Hybrid by Perry of A+ Slingshots. Heavy theraband tubes and oversize pouch. This slingshot is designed to shoot heavy ammo. Perry recommends shooting it instinctively.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Golf Ball Driver - custom design by Perry at A+ Slingshots. Shown without the wolf claw arm brace. Again, heavy theraband tubes and specially designed pouch to accommodate a golfball. This is drawn with an archery release. I am currently capable of about 120 yard launches. The slingshot is capable of a whole lot more. I will keep practicing.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Blue Raja said:


> Kit Fox Hybrid by Perry of A+ Slingshots. Heavy theraband tubes and oversize pouch. This slingshot is designed to shoot heavy ammo. Perry recommends shooting it instinctively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always love seeing photos of that beast


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Sell me that little 5 ringer


haha sorry bro that little guy is one I like it was a long time to receive like 45 days it u watch dk site it comes on sale my metro the 5 ring horny monster and the Imp ones I will not part with


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Ipdvolvoz said:
> 
> 
> > Sell me that little 5 ringer
> ...


I feel like I've seen that 'horny monster' frame before. If I'm not mistaken, they also make a little shooter that's definitely... erm, male. I always wanted to try one but that price is a little steep.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I mainly use flat bands, but do have this 6 mm stainless steel rod tube shooter in my collection.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Ipdvolvoz said:
> ...


ooak forge has some strange concept shooters for sure and ya it's pricey but I always wanted one and u only live once can not take your money with ya lol I feel I deserved it


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > I have two many to show but here a couple lol need get rid some one day
> ...


thanks couple them r ones I made and a couple Mr books made man I miss that fella :-( he makes some sweet nattys!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Here is one of my favorite tube shooters. The Guillotine! Gifted to me by Skarrd. Pocketable and super fun to shoot! Equipped with 1632 tubes dressed up in orange paracord and a warrior roo pouch!

Sling-On!


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> Here is one of my favorite tube shooters. The Guillotine! Gifted to me by Skarrd. Pocketable and super fun to shoot! Equipped with 1632 tubes dressed up in orange paracord and a warrior roo pouch!
> 
> Sling-On!


Interesting one 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Got up a few here.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Flip we need to do a trade someday I need a wish bone !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Port boy said:


> Flip we need to do a trade someday I need a wish bone !


I give out lots. Shoot me a snail mail.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Eldon 77 said:


> Mine is my J5 True Blood shooting tubes TTF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There she is !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Eldon 77 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is my J5 True Blood shooting tubes TTF.
> ...


----------

